# Is there any street art in your neighbourhood?



## Bretrick (Sep 18, 2022)

I was out walking this morning and came across these three wall paintings


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

No...none here... not sure I;d want Graffiti in my neighbourhood tbh ..


----------



## jujube (Sep 18, 2022)

Which brings up the old argument about graffiti:  Is it art or is it vandalism?   

You have to ask the question, did the artist have permission to do the painting on the building/fence/boxcar/water tank?  If yes, then it's art.  If no, then it's vandalism.  It's simple as that.  

What if Michelangelo hadn't been actually hired to paint the ceiling of the Sistine Chapel?  I can see the scene where his mother is yelling at him:  "Michel, you rotten kid, if I'm-a have to come down to the police station ONE MORE TIME to bail you out after you've-a slapped paint on somebody's ceiling, I'm-a gonna kill you!  You wanna paint, you go get-a job painting someone's WALLS!"


----------



## Davey Do (Sep 18, 2022)

jujube said:


> Which brings up the old argument about graffiti:  Is it art or is it vandalism?




Some years ago, I had a wreck on my bicycle and a young lady offered to give me a ride home. I learned her name, and she said she often saw me riding my bicycle. I thought I'd see here again to again thank her for being a good Samaritan, but several months passed with no contact.

I made a sign, stating, "Thanks Dana" with a small attached bicycle wheel and posted on a utility pole by an intersection. Sometime later, she stopped me on the road while again riding my bicycle and said she had seen the sign.

I got an idea to post artwork on the utility pole, usually recognizing the seasons, holidays, and whatnot. Several motorists would stop as I was changing signs to let me know how much they enjoyed my artwork.

I wondered if it was legal to post signs on a utility pole and asked a neighbor/friend who is a State Trooper. He said, "It's technically not legal, since the poles are private property, but the utility companies usually do nothing about a 'lost cat or dog' sign".

I continued regularly posting my signs when I noted one day on the way to work the utility company was replacing the pole. "There goes my artwork", I thought. But when I came home from work, I saw that the utility company had placed my artwork on the new pole!

I took their action as an inferred consent and continue to post permanent and seasonal signs.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 18, 2022)

> Is there any street art in your neighbourhood?



Everyone here has chain-link fences, but what street art we do have looks like this:


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Everyone here has chain-link fences, but what street art we do have looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 240197
> 
> View attachment 240198


..and this is ours....


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 18, 2022)

Both our city and our neighborhood have TONS of public art! It's wonderful!
Our neighborhood is called the Laurel. There are at least 6 other murals that haven't been photographed, too:









This is a link to our Neighborhood District's Association webpage. It has some more mural photos, and also a step-by-step video of the young men who produced the last mural posted above, of notable civil rights figures. I can barely paint with a paintbrush; it's amazing to watch these guys paint with spray cans!
Laurel District Association.org: Public Art


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 18, 2022)

Nope, not  unless you count our weathervanes, the big one is a pelican, the small one an alligator.  In the real world, if not the pictures.


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 18, 2022)

Pt 2 of my above post #7: And here is some of our city's murals. 99Dragon was started on a whim by a medical student who was a part-time artist. He got high school kids interested in painting murals, with the goal of 99 dragon murals in Oakland's Chinatown. They never got to #99, but did some gorgeous work, and inspired many more murals, especially on freeway underpasses along city streets. Many of those formerly blank concrete walls now sport beautiful murals painted by local residents who pitched in to beautify their neighborhoods.

These are some of the Oakland Chinatown murals:











And the list goes on....this is far from complete, but it has thumbnails of some of the many remarkable murals that have popped up since 2014. Link is free, it's part of the Oakland CA tourist website, which has a LocalWiki link to the murals documented so far. These are small photos with description, so shouldn't stress your Net connection too badly:
Oakland CA mural listing (photos)


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)

Texas Artists Honor Uvalde Victims With Murals.​


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 18, 2022)

There are murals on several buildings and on a park wall.  There may be others I haven't discovered.  Along the main street the cement/stone containers over the trash cans are also painted by local artists.


----------

